# metallic taste and spitting?!



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I googled "metallic taste spitting" and it gave me all these pregnancy sites. Yikes! Can I have excessive spitting (okay- feels like when I was on mushrooms in college and in the first couple of hours all I could do was spit!) and have a metallic taste in mouth and NOT be pregnant? Could it just be some kind of hormonal thing? I described it to my dh and he said he remembers that from my pregnancies.

I am 17 mos pp with no cycle yet. We are using condoms and don't want to have another baby now, or maybe ever.

Any ideas???


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

It's not the best sign of pg, but it is caused by hormonal shifts...maybe you are...or maybe your starting to get your cycle back? Are you temping? Did you test?


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

No, I'm not temping b/c 18 months of that with no periods would feel like a huge waste of energy.

No nipple tenderness, and I'm still nursing, so that right there is reason enough not to consider that I'm pregnant.

I had some crampy feelings today, and cramps in my back- I hate that! The only "pms" feelings I've had all these months has been a couple bouts of back cramps. ??

The spitting thing is driving me crazy...and the feeling all in my nose like it's tingly, like how it feels when you breathe deeply through your nose when it's cold out.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
I had some crampy feelings today, and cramps in my back- I hate that! The only "pms" feelings I've had all these months has been a couple bouts of back cramps. ??

Test??!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Not what you want to hear, but that's how I knew DD2 was coming-- I was slobbering and googled and took a test that night (+) I didn't get nipple pain until a few weeks later, and was/am bfing DD1.


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

The metallic taste in my mouth was the first sign I had when I got pregnant. Did you test???


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thixle- did you have any other symptoms when you were slobbering? hehehe- that sounds so funny!

No, no test. Don't have one around and haven't made the Dollar Store yet! I am just hanging out waiting to see if it really is just ovulation. The sure thing is that I am undergoing some kind of hormonal shift. I'd think after this long with no period (17 months!!), the coming of my cycle would feel kind of crazy like this. That's my intuition. So unless more pregnancy-like symptoms come up, I am going to assume I'm coming upon my fertility again. Definitely begs the birth control (beyond condoms) questions...and family planning conversations too. Sigh...


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Thixle- did you have any other symptoms when you were slobbering? hehehe- that sounds so funny!

nope, that was it for the first... month at least, if not longer.
And, DD2 is a condom baby... conceived less than a month after I had my IUD removed (it tipped and was painful, wasn't TTC)...
So, IME, I'd go take a test


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh man! I think I'm in denial about condoms being full-proof! Thanks for your input, Thixle. If I'm still wondering next week, I'll take a test.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

So I woke up this morning nauseous, and threw up...had diarrhea and stomache cramps. wth? I was sick a week ago with a fever and chills, sore throat. yuck! There is a stomache bug going around, though, and that's probably it as my morning sickness doesn't usually include stomache pains.

But I bought two tests anyway, to be sure. One I took tonight- negative. I have a hard time getting positive tests early- usually the first morning pee only gives me a positive every other day at first. So I'll test again in the morning. And then if it's negative, I'll go back to assuming my body is just whacked!

Btw, still have the saliva thing going on- so wierd.


----------

